# Big ass arms ?



## 4acesbro21 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey guys just looking for others opinion,

Id love big ass arms , my arms aren't small but their at the stage were they dont seem to be doing much more growing and their no were near were id like them to be , i currently train them twice a week , i do a day of back then triceps, a days of chest and biceps, then a day of arms.. 

Ive herd alot of body builders that saying they dont train arms pacifically as they are getting with with other lifts and compound lifts. 

Were as u get people like ct fletcher etc who say they trained arms every day for 2 years , 

I know ct is full of shit alot of time but what do you guys find worked well for growing arms ?


----------



## bvs (Nov 23, 2015)

more masturbation. remember to switch arms to maintain symmetry


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2015)

At 260lbs I have like 17 inch arms. I don't know why.

Anyway I have found in the past that if I train them daily they grow quickly.  Problem is they shrink just as fast.  Give it a try.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 23, 2015)

its hard to hit all 3 heads of your tri's at the same time.  
I built mine by doing a ton of dips. Some guys say that dips hurt their shoulders. Wa wa wa. They used to hurt mine to.  

Floor presses and close grip bench hit the other 2 well but you have to train them heavy and finish them with high rep stuff.


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 23, 2015)

^^^^^Agreed
Sometimes you have to hit them at all different levels and angles. Big rep light weight/low rep heavy weight/ rest pauses and some drops but always switch it up. Also just try doing heavy compound work, believe it or not but you bis and tris can grow from heavy compound work.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 23, 2015)

Squats make everything grow.


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 23, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> At 260lbs I have like 17 inch arms. I don't know why.
> 
> Anyway I have found in the past that if I train them daily they grow quickly.  Problem is they shrink just as fast.  Give it a try.



I call bullshit. Even my little P shooters are bigger than that


----------



## stonetag (Nov 23, 2015)

Standing barbell curls, heavy as fuk w/ cheating. Tri's, I agree with T4L, dips w/ weight belt, and no crying when it feels like your arms will never work the same again after you're finished.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 23, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> I call bullshit. Even my little P shooters are bigger than that



Haha nope he's not lying. I saw a tape measure on them.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Squats make everything grow.



Seek I need your help. No matter how much I squat, my pp never grows


----------



## Seeker (Nov 23, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Seek I need your help. No matter how much I squat, my pp never grows



Let me spot you really close while you squat and I promise your pp will grow


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Let me spot you really close while you squat and I promise your pp will grow



Are string and a ceiling fan involved?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 23, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Are string and a ceiling fan involved?



Anything for you Doc


----------



## goodfella (Nov 23, 2015)

Different variations of cable pulls will build your arms up the best or at least that's whats worked for me. Two back to back motions of cable pulls that I always use is the (don't know or care of name of motion, so guru nerds fck off) rope pulled over head for at least ten or till your about to burn out and then switch to another cable for pull downs with just the flat bar attached till your burn out and I promise your arms will grow. I try to make the first set over head a bit lighter maybe only 40 lbs and then the cable pull down heavier around 70-80lbs for the burn out. 

Also don't be a dope that focuses on biceps. Put more focus in tri's. 

Another thing that helps is working your back out hard and that will also help thicken up all parts of your arms.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 23, 2015)

Buy smaller Tshirts.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 24, 2015)

I like Stone and T4Ls advice on this.

Im a big believer in dips. Its one of my favorites.  Add weight when you get to the point you can do 10+ when your arms arent taxed.

My arms didnt get big until I started to shock the piss out of them with dips.  One of the best pieces of equipment I ever had was homemade.  It was 2 sides of masons scaffolding welded into a V.  I did squats and OHP in there.  But when it was time for dips I would scoot to the back in or out and get a different position nearly every time.  Some of the best pumps ever.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2015)

I get what you guys are saying but I actually have something wrong with my shoulder lol. No pressing at an angle lower than flat bench.


----------



## nightster (Nov 24, 2015)

I assume you're doing hammer curls in addition to regular curls. Also as said above the cable machine would work to prevent strain on your shoulders.  Good luck!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2015)

Straight bar reverse curls are great for widening.


----------

